# I have been distracted........



## SpikeC (Feb 10, 2013)

By my newest distraction! For a number of reasons I decided to move beyond my BMW R1100S motorcycle, and I have traded it in on a 2009 Ducati Monster M1100S. 
Instead of working with edge tools I have been working on personalizing my new to me moto. After 36 years with BMW motos this is a pretty big transition! 
In one sense it seems like a little retail therapy for some depression, but it has taken me away from the KKF for a bit.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 10, 2013)

well i for one miss you buddy. hope your feeling well. the rest of the guys hate you, they told me so. especially, Pierre, lefty, Mark and Dave.


----------



## Mike L. (Feb 10, 2013)

How about some pix of that Italian stallion?


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 10, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> well i for one miss you buddy. hope your feeling well. the rest of the guys hate you, they told me so. especially, Pierre, lefty, Mark and Dave.



Be careful, karma might see you fall in a big pile o'poop! Lol!


----------



## cwrightthruya (Feb 10, 2013)

That is a WICKED BIKE man!!!! I for one would love to see the pics :knife:


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 10, 2013)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Be careful, karma might see you fall in a big pile o'poop! Lol!



Have you seen my life, poop is the least of my worries, brother.lol


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2013)

I had an M900 that I loved. To this day I think it is the most satisfying bike I had ever ridden. As long as you don't intend to do any long rides you'll love it.


----------



## tkern (Feb 10, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> Have you seen my life, poop is the least of my worries, brother.lol



There goes my idea of sending Activia for your b-day.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 10, 2013)

tkern said:


> There goes my idea of sending Activia for your b-day.



send me your addy again. going to send you something cool.


----------



## tkern (Feb 10, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> send me your addy again. going to send you something cool.



I'm mildly frightened.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 10, 2013)

you should be it scares me


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 11, 2013)

It has stock mirrors now, and heated grips and a controller for my heated jacket liner, and I am getting sone different footpeg mounts powder coated!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 11, 2013)

That's killer Spike! Congrats on the Italian beauty. You deserve it!
Allright, now we need to see some new knives from you!


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 14, 2013)

Great toy! If you're going to be distracted, that's a good way to go.


----------

